# MediaPlayer macht Probleme



## Runtime (5. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

immer wenn ich ein Video abspielen möchte, wird diese Exception geworfen:


```
*UNABLE_CREATE_PLAYER*javax.media.NoPlayerException: Cannot find a Player for :C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\en-US\split.avi
```

Das ist die Versuchsklasse:


```
package mediatest;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import javax.media.bean.playerbean.MediaPlayer;
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class PlayerTest extends JFrame {

    public PlayerTest(MediaPlayer p) {
        add(p, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        setSize(600, 400);
        setVisible(true);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        MediaPlayer player = new MediaPlayer();
        player.setMediaLocation("C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\microsoft shared\\ink\\en-US\\split.avi");
        new PlayerTest(player);
    }

}
```

Wäre echt cool wenn jemand von euch weiss, woran es liegt. :toll:


----------



## Kr0e (6. Feb 2010)

Hi,

versuche folgendes (Das Problem ist zu grob formuliert um eine einzige Antwort zu haben):

a) Starte eine Datei deren Pfad keine Leerzeichen enthält.
b) Verwende mal zum Test "/" statt "\\" sollte aber ansich egal sien.
c) Hast du die nativen dlls deinem Projekt zugefügt ?
d) Da du offensichtlich JMF verwendest, kann es sein dass das Format einfach nicht abspielbar ist.
-> Fobs4JMF

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Runtime (13. Feb 2010)

Welche nativen dlls??


----------

